# Sorry to beat a dead horse, but the 4" Shield Plus is amazing!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Today I went to the range to put some rounds through my Taran Tactical John Wick 2 Glock 34 Combat Master. I hadn't shot it since January, and it really is an awesome gun. It is the most accurate gun I have. It is so easy to shoot tight groups, and it's about as accurate as Ed Brown 1911s I used to own... It really is an awesome gun.

But, while on the same range trip - I shot my Performance Center Shield Plus 4". The Performance Center trigger is really awesome, and I love the fiber optic sights. I shoot this gun AMAZINGLY well.

Today was the first time I shot these 2 guns back to back. And ya know what... I was really shocked....

I shoot them the same. The Shield Plus 4" is really THAT good. I was damn surprised. There is quite a difference in sight radius and barrel length - but damn, the Shield Plus Perf Center kicks butt.

It really is my favorite gun...

And, this is going to sound crazy, but I have been buying guns for 30 years now.... The number of guns I have actually have owned goes into the 3 digits worth. I've always chased the "magic gun" that would make me shoot better... I finally gave up, that silly idea because it does seem to come down to skill... Although, some guns are easier to shoot than others...

After all these years... To find a gun that is still small enough to carry, yet shoot that amazing... I will say that I think I've found "the gun." I love that Combat Master... But to shoot that well with this Shield... WOW.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Today I went to the range to put some rounds through my Taran Tactical John Wick 2 Glock 34 Combat Master. I hadn't shot it since January, and it really is an awesome gun. It is the most accurate gun I have. It is so easy to shoot tight grips, and it's about as accurate as Ed Brown 1911s I used to own... It really is an awesome gun.
> 
> BUt, while on the same range trip - I shot my Performance Center Shield Plus 4". The Performance Center trigger is really awesome, and I love the fiber optic sights. I shoot this gun AMAZINGLY well.
> 
> ...


Yeah me too except I've never gotten rid of anything in the last 30 years. Now that I changed the barrel and slide I'm really diggin' my G23 even though I haven't had the chance to shoot it. I bought it about 10 years ago and pretty much forgot about it. That's what happens when you have a lot of guns. Part of my thing is working on and customizing guns. I thank God for the wide availability of aftermarket parts.

My friend and neighbor has a Shield with the EZ rack slide and the standard version. He loves them and has nothing but good things to say about them. I've got four of S&W's older semi auto's. I think that they're from the late 80's? I've always wanted an ASP (Armament Systems and Procedures) and these are about the closest things to one. They only made some 450 guns and I only saw one that was not for sale at a gun show. You can get these old S&W's for around $500 maybe less depending on condition. However I've found that magazines are hard to come by. I'm guessing because those who own these guns have been buying them up when they can get 'em? Thus drying up the supply. They're really good guns. It's a shame that S&W stopped making them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I regret never buying one of those 3rd gen S&Ws. I came so close, so many times.... (back in the 1990s)


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> And, this is going to sound crazy, but I have been buying guns for 30 years now.... The number of guns I have actually have owned goes into the 3 digits worth. I've always chased the "magic gun" that would make me shoot better... I finally gave up, that silly idea because it does seem to come down to skill... Although, some guns are easier to shoot than others...


I, too, have chased the "magic gun" and, after all these years, I realize that there isn't one (for me).
There are close-to-perfect guns for particular periods in my life. Even more than for different needs in my life.
Recently, I have switched to manual safeties in an effort to maintain my safety during a period of changes.
I much preferred the non-safety versions (except for the locked-and-cocked, single action pistols).
I also owned a Performance Center Shield 9 and loved it. Regrettably, I could never find good workable magazines except for the two that came with with Shield. (None of the S&W, new, magazines would work reliably in my particular Shield.) 
Glad that you have found the "magic gun" for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I was huge on only DA/SA guns for like 10+ years. But I got back into striker fired guns about 3 years ago, and now I am back to carrying guns that are not DA/SA.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Honestly...I do not believe I have ever picked up a M&P....any version or flavor. Guess i'll have to at least handle one next time i go to the LGS. 
I was always a da/sa kind of guy- for years....thought Glocks were a joke. But once I bought a Canik...I finally warmed up to "some" of the striker guns. Now for the last couple years- the Sig P365....now I am finally convinced that not all striker guns are bad. I even shot my neighbors Glock- but still not impressed at all. I'll just handle a shield next trip out. BUT...actually I am trying to thin my herd- not grow it. I have a few guns that are not bad...but maybe less desirable than others- no need in hanging on to them. Perhaps trade them away- ?? on something I want to try?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Honestly...I do not believe I have ever picked up a M&P....any version or flavor. Guess i'll have to at least handle one next time i go to the LGS.
> I was always a da/sa kind of guy- for years....thought Glocks were a joke. But once I bought a Canik...I finally warmed up to "some" of the striker guns. Now for the last couple years- the Sig P365....now I am finally convinced that not all striker guns are bad. I even shot my neighbors Glock- but still not impressed at all. I'll just handle a shield next trip out. BUT...actually I am trying to thin my herd- not grow it. I have a few guns that are not bad...but maybe less desirable than others- no need in hanging on to them. Perhaps trade them away- ?? on something I want to try?



Well, I find the Shield Plus width to be much better than the original, thinner Shield. I always found that gun TOO thin. So, if you look at one. look at the Shield Plus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Recently, I checked the trigger weights on both of my Perf Center Shield Plus pistols.

The 4" has a 3lb 5oz trigger pull, and the 3.1" one has a 3lb 8oz trigger.

I don't know what the trigger weight of the standard Shield Plus is, but the Performance Center triggers are awesome.


----------

